# Crocheting Afghans- information - here permanently



## cst198 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am so frustrated with trying to crochet afghans.
I have made many hats, scarfs, vests, fingerless gloves, etc. 
I continue to have trouble keeping an Afghan and even a washcloth square. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I am going to watch to see what people say, I have the same problem.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Use markers to mark the first and last stitches in the row to make sure you don't add or lose stitches.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Use markers to mark the first and last stitches in the row to make sure you don't add or lose stitches.


Ditto - and count, count, count.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Notice that rounding only occurs on squares and rectangles. 

The only way I can imagine rounding up the sides would be that you aren't making the turn stitches correctly in that you're LACKING somewhere and my best guess is that once you make the turning chain (generally either ch1 for a sc or a ch 3 for a dc) you're inserting your hook into the wrong stitch! Try inserting it into a closer stitch and see if that doesn't stop the rounded sides.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

cst198 said:


> I am so frustrated with trying to crochet afghans.
> I have made many hats, scarfs, vests, fingerless gloves, etc.
> I continue to have trouble keeping an Afghan and even a washcloth square. Any suggestions? Thank you


I have the same problem cst198 and I crocheted before I knitted. I have made doilies and even christening dress for GD, but cannot keep a straight edge.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Some crochet patterns are easier than others to keep square. Practice with a straight double crochet square to see how the edges behave. Double crochet is easiest, because you can see each post that you crochet into. I find that I often have to add an extra chain at the start of a row to keep mine straight, but that is just me. If I don't make that extra chain, I can't see the chain to work into, because it is too tight being a side stitch. I am not sure I explained that correctly.

I have also learned that some patterns work best as one-direction patterns. I can keep it square if I always go from right to left and cut the yarn with no turning of the work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Some crochet patterns are easier than others to keep square. Practice with a straight double crochet square to see how the edges behave. Double crochet is easiest, because you can see each post that you crochet into. I find that I often have to add an extra chain at the start of a row to keep mine straight, but that is just me. If I don't make that extra chain, I can't see the chain to work into, because it is too tight being a side stitch. I am not sure I explained that correctly.
> 
> I have also learned that some patterns work best as one-direction patterns. I can keep it square if I always go from right to left and cut the yarn with no turning of the work.


***********

That works for me too. I usually do that on all of my crochet afghans. It means working the ends in but it does keep them square.

Another thing I sometimes do a double crochet edging about one to two inches wide and
then start my pattern on the main portion crochet then finish with the number for the border (same as at the other end.) . I also put markers every30 or every 50 stitches so I can make sure I keep my count correct.

I don't mind having yarn ends to work in carefully at the edges. You can leave a fringe when you start and finish the row if you are crocheting the afghan from the top to the bottom.

As I always cast on the number of stitches for the long side It doesn't look right to have a fringe there so I work in my threads along the long sides. I often crochet double crochets along both finished sides the same as the border on the two opposite ends so that it is encircled with a border. I use a crab stitch to go around the whole afghan to finish it off.

I hope this helps. I don't use a pattern but generally the above is the way I crochet afghans.


----------



## ElisabethR45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

